# Here is how to host on warcraft 3



## saltad347

Ok, I keep seeing "hosting problems for warcraft 3" so I'll just make a thread that already tells you how to. Its really simple if you dont have a password to your default gateway, but if you do it will tell you what to do.
-proven to work on Lynkys

http://www.overclock.net/faqs/98275-how-host-warcraft-iii-battlenet-games.html


----------



## kv13

http://killerwombatspy.blogspot.com/


----------

